# Computer wont recognize Camcorder?



## luvmyson (May 21, 2009)

I just bought a Used Dell, It's been completely "refurbished?" lol sorry I don't know all the techy words you guys would use lol
Anyway, My last computer was VERY old but did still recognize my Camcorder a "DCR-DVD610" & everything went smoothly.
I plugged my camcorder in to put my vids/pics on my Computer & it will make that sound like I've just plugged something in, & it pops up that my USB Port is not 2.0 "high speed"....So I thought well there's the prob. So, I went to walmart got a USB Adapter to upgrade it to 2.0 & STILL it wont pick up my camcorder...When I plug it in it pops up ""The USB mass storage device is a HI-Speed Device & will function at a reduced speed when plugged into a Non Hi-Speed Port. I have tried to update the driver with no luck either. Do you think this could be a problem?
It's not picking up on the software that came with the camcorder either at ALL "Picture Motion Browser" or "Movie Maker"...Movie maker just freezes when i try to "capture the files"..
I guess it DOES recognize my Camcorder its just not wanting to upload the files onto my computer oddly enough, & its saying that the port its plugged into "the new 2.0 hi-speed adapter" is still not hi-speed.
And just wanted to also mention I have a webcam plugged in and it has had NO problems since the very start. Of course I'm sure a web cam doesn't require as much as a camcorder would.

Do you think I should uninstall All the software for it and try it all again?
I'm so confused...ehh. Do I need some sort of driver for my new USB adapter? It said it didn't and it popped up it was installed succesfully, so...
I'm at a complete loss with what to do, I've got so many vids/pics I'd love to put on my computer to share of my 1 1/2yr old son and our golden retriever puppy, but I can't. I'd Really Appreciate any help that can be offered!! 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

If you left click your mouse on START and then right click on MY Computer...(fourth line down) you will see Manage. Left click and afte a few seconds "computer management" will open up. On left hand side of box you will see "Device Manager". Point to this and left click. Do you see any yellow triangles with exclamation marks?


----------



## luvmyson (May 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the reply, I really appreciate it.
I did what you said and no, no yellow triangles with exclamation marks.


----------



## luvmyson (May 21, 2009)

Do you think me uninstalling ALL the software to the sony handy cam and reinstalling it might help?
Or do you think this is directly related to USB ports itself?
My husband said he could go in and replace the ports himself but im not sure when he will really have time to do it and I'd love to figure out the problem as soon as possible.

I was also doing some of my own research and it said that sometimes devices can be to much & you may have to unplug the other usb devices to get the larger device to work - While I don't think my camcorder is a really large device I tried this after restarting & no dice either.

On my other computer which is very old around 10years, but has been updated with xp...It would always tell me that I needed to upgrade to 2.0 & that the device would run slower...I'd click off but it would always STILL pick up my camcorder and i could always get my vids/pics off from it. The same sort of thing pops up like mentioned before but I can't get my vids/pics off from them.
I also tried updating any drivers for it, but it couldn't find any.


----------



## luvmyson (May 21, 2009)

Any other ideas?  I still can't figure it out.


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry for delay in response. Although it was a problem with an Acer that I resolved, this might work. If you go into Device Manager and find webcam - right click and disable it. then apply and okay. Reboot and then try sony. With the Acer - I could not connect any other dv input until I disabled webcam - then no problems....

Goood luck


----------



## luvmyson (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, I just tried what you said and still didnt work. 
I did do some reading & I'm not really sure how to word it for everyone else to understand BUT Ill try, so just bear with me here. 
My usb ports are 1.1 is what I'm figuring...Which is why the box flashes up I need to plug my Video Camera into a high speed 2.0 USB port. The windows website says For some reason I can't update my USB Port through an Internet download like I did my even OLDER computer than this one..So my last resort here is to Actually install a USB 2.0 PCI Card. I cant think of anything else at this point, But I've got to do something. 
I am now running into a WHOLE NEW PRBLEM HERE! My dell is a Dell Optiplex gx240...I've attached a picture of the motherboard since I couldng find just a close up on the USB ports...If you look the ports are "black" beside the ethernet port. Where am I going to find a usb pci card to fit this? 
ANY HELP at all would be so appreciated!!


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

According to the main specs for this machine - the USB should be 2 not 1.1. Before you start looking for PCI cards...update the chipset drivers for your model from Dell
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&osl=en&SystemID=PLX_PNT_P4_GX240&os=WW1&impid=&catid=
If that doesn't help - you appear to have 2 PC card slots that could take a USB 2.0 card provided they're not beinig used by something else.


----------



## luvmyson (May 21, 2009)

Thank you so much I really appreciate the help!
I'm trying this now & I will keep you updated if it has worked or not.
I'm up for trying anything at this point.
And yes their are two empty slots left, but I wasnt sure these could be used for the usb ports.


----------



## luvmyson (May 21, 2009)

Well sadly this still wont work  I'm at a total loss and even wondering if another USB PCI CARD will help?!
I say this because everything else works great plugged into it. Web cam, Usb connected Keyboard, Other Digital Camera it is JUST the Vid Camera. I realize it requires a lot more space But it should still work.
I've now tried using my Vid camera on two other MUCH OLDER computers directly connects into the USB Ports not using my adapter & everything works great. The problem with this is, is my other computer has a worm the other one is WAY TO SLOW to try & use. That is why I bought this one.
So its SOMETHING to do with this computer but I'm wondering how much it is to do with the actual ports as it is to do with a software error or something?? sorry I don't know how to word this....The software that came WITH my video camera is picking up Web cam BUT NOT my Vid camera.
The computer pops the E: Drive, like on my others with I plug my vid cam in BUT does not want to let me go into it to get my pics/vids on there. It says Incorrect Function has occured....

I'm thinking of Removing ALL my webcam software & ALL of the Sony Vid Cam Software and starting ALL over. But it is still popping up when I plug in my vid cam that it would run faster with a 2.0 USB Port "high speed" but once again always always excepts my webcam....blahh.
Any other suggestions?! 
A guy told me that one time "this was with an acer laptop" that he would have to disable his webcam within the device manager THEN plug in his vid cam & it would work fine...Tried this no luck either.


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

It may well be drivers......otherwise I'm foxed on this. Try downloading latest drivers see link
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=DCRDVD610&LOC=3


----------

